# In memory of my sweet Charlie



## Googs (Feb 18, 2012)

It's with a heavy heart that I write this message. This past Tuesday I had to make one of the toughest decisions of my life and put my sweet Charlie to rest.

When I woke up on Tuesday morning Charlie very extremely lethargic, could barely walk, and didn't want to eat his breakfast (which is highly unusual). I live in a condo building on the 3rd floor and, when I went to take him outside to go to the bathroom, he could barely get up from the floor and make it downstaris. After I got him outside, he ended up just laying down on the sidewalk and didn't move. I had to go get one of my neighbors to carry him back up to my place. 

I got him into my vet and they did x-rays and couldn't see anything. My vet did say that his belly looked swollen and something internally wasn't right. She said I should take him for an ultra sound which I ended up doing. The speciality vet who did the ultra sound said that he had multiple tumors and one of them ruptured and was bleeding in his spleen (he said it was hemangiosarcoma). He said that they could do surgery to remove the spleen (which he'd need that day) and he'd also need chemotherapy. He said the surgery is risky and that it would basically extend his life for a very short period.

In February, Charlie was diagnosed with a type of cancer called malignant peripheral nerve sheath tumor. He had a grapefruit size tumor removed and has been on a low dose of chemotherapy. He's been doing great on the medicines and was actually acting younger that he has in a long time. This new type of cancer was not related to the sheath tumor. 

After visiting my vet again later in the day and discussing Charlie's situation, I made the very hard decison to give him peace. I still question if I made the right decison but need to become at peace with the decision that I made (and hopefully I will stop second guessing myself). 

This hurts so much and I miss Charlie so very much! I hate coming home to an empty condo - it is far to quiet and all his things are around (I just can't put away his bed, toys, etc just yet). I know it's only been a couple of days and that in time the pain I feel will get beter.

Some one said to me....when a dog's pain ends, our's begins....this is so very true! 

RIP Charlie 3/28/02 - 7/10/12

Sorry for the long message.....it helps a little to get this all out.


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I went through the same thing about 4 weeks ago and it feels awful. But please know you did the right thing. Thanks for being such a good life steward for Charlie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you lost your sweet Charlie. I am so sorry. I agree with you that is the toughest decision we have to make, but it is the part of the contract signed with the very first hug we gave them. Remember...

"He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion."

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Charlie, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Googs*

Googs

I am so very sorry about Charlie-you did the right thing.
Ken and I lost our two dogs, Snobear (10 years old) and Smooch (11.5 years old) to hemangiosarcoma in 2010. 

I know what you mean about the loneliness and the emptiness. That is why Ken and I never last without a dog to love.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to read of the loss of your Charlie.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read of tour loss.

Run softly at the Bridge, sweet Charlie, your person gave you the final loving gift of freedom.........


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie. Please don't second guess yourself. Charlie was telling you that it was time. Helping our puppies to the bridge is a gift we can give to them. Run free Charlie


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you have lost your Charlie. You definitely did the right thing for your boy and you gave him the final gift of freeing him from his pain. We lost our golden Daisy 6 months ago so know how you're feeling, it really is horrible coming home to an empty place isnt it? I'm sure you have lots of wonderful memories of him that in time you'll share with us. Run free sweet Charlie


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My deepest sympathies in your loss.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Charlie. I understand your pain as we just did the same with our Emmy in April. She too had hemangiosarcoma. My breeder said second guessing yourself is normal but she said her regrets were not in making that decision too early but in making it too late. You gave Charlie a gift of peace and he is now pain free. Here is a place where people understand your pain and will give you support.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry you had to let your sweet Charlie go, but it was a wonderful gift of selflessness you gave him. My thoughts are with you. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie, my heart goes out to you during this sad time. 

Sleep softly Charlie.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Charlie.
I lost my Bear to the same disease on 5/27


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is the last and hardest gift we give them - to ignore the pain it causes us and let them go. It hurts a lot and will continue to, but it does get easier to remember them with more smiles and less tears with time.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you, knowing too well the pain you are enduring. But trust that you chose well for your Charlie, based on deep love for him. He knows that and watches over you with loving gratitude.

As I grieve the loss of my own Charlie, I find comfort in this piece by American playwright Eugene O'Neill, written to console his wife after the loss of beloved dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of sweet Charlie.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Charlie, but it is because you loved him so much you were able to make that final and so very hard decision, we know that what we do is for the best but it doesn;t lessen our pain any less.

In time you will be able to remember Charlie with a smile, but in the meantime hold his memory close in your heart, he will always be with you

Run free and sleep softly Charlie


----------

